# A funny short film of sushi, enjoy



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)




----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

That was too funny!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Brad check this out!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I loved this! I wonder how many people will look for the salt dish.... :lol:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL LOL LOL LOL :lol: 

Sent it to my husband and shipmates -- they'll get a kick from the tips next time the ship hits Japan!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

chrose -- wow, what a link.

I'm not sure Pachelbel would jam with it, but I'm sure he'd dig the immeshment.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Don't laugh! It reminds me of the first time I was ever presented with a finger bowl with a slice of lemon. Hmmm....what odd looking soup I thought!:blush:


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I fear some people are going to find that video and go "wow! let's pay attention" and totally think it's all true.


----------

